
Vanishing New York - keiferski
http://vanishingnewyork.blogspot.com/?m=1
======
ksaj
Maybe I'm just cynical because all the dive bars that were once comfort zones
around where I live eventually end up in the news because of this shooting, or
that gang intimidation problem. They might have the better music and cheaper
beer, but they aint pretty, and only attract the kind of attention one usually
wouldn't want as the landmark in your otherwise "neighbourhood with
character".

The bubble tea place sure looks more inviting than what preceded it.

